# ssh and tightvnc

## line72

I have cygwin at work and use ssh to run remote x applications.  My question is how could i use tight compression with ssh since my connection at home it slooow.

thanks

/line72

----------

## rizzo

Search google.  I know I found a tightvnc+ssh tutorial on there.  I was trying to set it up two nights ago but can't get sshd running on my win2k box for some reason.  If anyone can trouble shoot that, let me know.

Anyway basic answer is search google for "tightvnc ssh" and you should have 2-3 excellent guides on the first page alone.

----------

## line72

the thing is i already have an xserver (cygwin) so i don't want to run vnc.  I currently use ssh with X11 forwarding which works, the only thing is it is a little slow, and i was wondering if there was a way to compress it using something like the tight encoding ?

/Line72

----------

## UnderScore

You could try the ssh command line option of -C

From the ssh man page:

```
-C      Requests compression of all data (including stdin, stdout,

        stderr, and data for forwarded X11 and TCP/IP connections).  The

        compression algorithm is the same used by gzip(1), and the

        ``level'' can be controlled by the CompressionLevel option.  Com-

        pression is desirable on modem lines and other slow connections,

        but will only slow down things on fast networks.  The default

        value can be set on a host-by-host basis in the configuration

        files; see the Compression option.
```

I hope this helps you.

----------

## xming

- tightvnc: set the compression  in you vncviewer and disable the ssh compression. For really slow connection and fast CPU turn on JPEG

- remote X: use the ssh compression or better use the compressor cacher LBX, search the LBX-howto on google or linuxdoc.org

- sshd in win: Is it cygwin? And errors are you getting?

xming

----------

